# Does anyone know how to get hair dye off skin??



## dentaldee (Oct 15, 2006)

I just dyed Justine's hair bright pink tonite and we got a glob on her forehead and now it's pink too!!!!




anyone know how to get it off??

I did a search but I couldn't find anything!!!

HELP


----------



## sm91396 (Oct 15, 2006)

I always use rubbing alchohol or soap. Being the bright pigment, I'd do the alchohol first.




Good Luck


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 15, 2006)

Nail polish remover (preferably with acetone)! Stinky - but it works


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 15, 2006)

thanx gals...........I'll try both.....so far peroxide hasn't work!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 15, 2006)

Definitely rubbing alcohol or peroxide, although alcohol will work better. If I dare ask, why did she dye her hair bright pink???


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't really know myself!!!



She's done it a few times over the past few years......she doesn't like to make a big statement with her clothes but I guess hair is different!!!it actually looks neat, this time we just did streaks!!

btw.............I tried all the suggestions and most of it came off but she'll have to use some make up to cover the rest!! Thanks for your help!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't really know myself!!!



She's done it a few times over the past few years......she doesn't like to make a big statement with her clothes but I guess hair is different!!!it actually looks neat, this time we just did streaks!!btw.............I tried all the suggestions and most of it came off but she'll have to use some make up to cover the rest!! Thanks for your help!!

phew for you guys!


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 16, 2006)

i heard vaseline?


----------



## sm91396 (Oct 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lizzie.p.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i heard vaseline? that works but only if you put it on before you dye...then any drippage comes off with the vaseline when you wipe it off. PS=to the OP. I love pink hair. It rocks and it's the next color I'm going to try. Right On!


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sm91396* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that works but only if you put it on before you dye...then any drippage comes off with the vaseline when you wipe it off. PS=to the OP. I love pink hair. It rocks and it's the next color I'm going to try. Right On!

ohhhhhhh, sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reginaalear (Oct 18, 2006)

I used a makeup remover cloth to get hair dye off of my face. It work very well for me.


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 18, 2006)

They do sell stuff in Sally's specifically for getting hair dye off skin. Maybe check into it for next time?



I love pink hair, wish I could pull it off.


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 18, 2006)

I was going to write the same as KristieTX, there's stuff that is specifically for removing hairdye stains off of skin. Anyway, wish I was brave enough to dye my hair a bright color like that!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 18, 2006)

cigarette ashes --- old school... but it works.. lol


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 27, 2006)

I did this with black dye once. It wasn't pretty. It had to "fade" off, nothing worked to get it off


----------



## luxotika (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nail polish remover (preferably with acetone)! Stinky - but it works



It does work! I dye my hair black, and before I put the dye on, I put Vaseline on my forehead, temples, back of my neck, etc. The dye doesn't penetrate the Vaseline. Works wonders!


----------

